# Curious, what fish have you had your betta with?



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm curious to know what types of fish you've had with your betta.

I had a 10 gallon tank, and all together for the longest time I had two Bleeding Heart Tetras, 1 male guppy (he was tiny), 2 algae eaters, and a crowntail betta. And they all got along, none of them had fights.

Alittle later I had a goldfish, a molly, and a cory catfish added to it, and they fit in fine.

My betta had also been with an angelfish, neon tetras, and a red-tailed shark at one point, this was for a short while. Dearing the time I learned he did NOT like dwarf gouramis, at all.

So, what kinds of fish have you had with bettas?


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

a cory catfish is the only fish I have had with a betta and I have my cory catfish with a female betta all of my males would just flare at him believe me I know


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess its all on the betta for certain fish, my corycat and male betta got along, it was like they didn't know each other existed.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

My males have all gotten along wonderfully with cories.
Currently, my female is housed with platies, cories, and platy fry. I was relying on her to keep the platy population under control but she doesnt even go after the babies lol.


----------



## treehuggerlove (Feb 10, 2011)

bamboo shrimp (working great), neon tetras, gold fish, red tailed shark (did not go well)


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

goldfish with a betta !?!? whaaaaaaaat lol


----------



## treehuggerlove (Feb 10, 2011)

peachesxo said:


> goldfish with a betta !?!? whaaaaaaaat lol


 
yeah it was working for awhile but then the goldfish got to big so i moved him. . .the betta totally avoided him he was so mush larger


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Well right now I have my betta, Skittles, in a ten gallon tank with zebra danios, cory catfish, and one apple snail with a sword and onion plant.


----------



## bensington (Feb 10, 2011)

I have, three types of tetra, guppies and cory all with my betta they all seem fine, the tank is 44 gallon and lots of places to hide but all quiet in there at the minute.


----------



## jcinnb (Dec 5, 2010)

As of two days ago, I have the betta with:

CPD's
Porkchop Rasboras
cherry barbs
bunch of cories

Still watching them close, so far, everything is fine. The tank is heavily planted and everyone is getting along fine, so far.

jcinnb


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

my male is in with apple snails, sulawasi snails, red chery shrimp and bee shrimp..he hasn't bothered with anyone yet


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*lots*

I've got two male tanks, one for rares and one for common.
She likes common Veils and they seem to get along well with lots so when I realized how lonely Emo was I added some neon tetras and slowly the population grew. I've about 22 fish in that ten now with Goat; neon, glow lights, black neon, cardinal, roberti bloodfin/green fire fry, one double-albino neon and one albino black neon. 

The double albino neon has no red marking and is just a pink thing with blue eye rim and blue line.

The albino black neon acts more like a pristella... so owns the top half of the tank when the ruling heavyweight is sleeping.
That's the ten, I keep a five with five or six pristella (gold and regular) in with my specialty tails whenever I get them, right now its Sherbert a half-moon. When he's angry he tries for 3/4 moon tho, been to 215° a couple times!

My sorority tank I have one male fancy gupper with a harem to keep him off the betta, a pair of male molly (survivors of the molly death feast of 2010) and one chinese algae eater.

The algae eater is getting a bit long in the proboscis, I may have to take him back and get another young one, but he sure does keep the tank clear. They attack using super-hickey power but are incredibly tough. If he was alone with a male betta I'd bet on the algae eater but the one time he really went at a girl (she deserved it) three others jumped him and he held himself out of the water for about 30 seconds. They can jump to clear small waterfalls.

From what I've seen most betta like company as long as they aren't crowded, Goat likes to swim through the feeding cloud of tetra to share in the fun on the little fancy guppy pellets.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thunderloon said:


> I've got two male tanks, one for rares and one for common.
> She likes common Veils and they seem to get along well with lots so when I realized how lonely Emo was I added some neon tetras and slowly the population grew. I've about 22 fish in that ten now with Goat; neon, glow lights, black neon, cardinal, roberti bloodfin/green fire fry, one double-albino neon and one albino black neon.
> 
> The double albino neon has no red marking and is just a pink thing with blue eye rim and blue line.
> ...


Im sorry, but unless I misunderstood, 22 fish in a 10 gallon is VERY crowded. You can expect that to end in disaster...


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*well...*



Alex09 said:


> Im sorry, but unless I misunderstood, 22 fish in a 10 gallon is VERY crowded. You can expect that to end in disaster...


The tetras don't seem to harass him at all, they're shoalers and very aware of his presence getting out of his way when he goes by. They like to swim in formation in the gentle bottom current so he's got the top six inches of the tank almost to himself with the exception of the albino black. They're all my pet fish's pet fish.

They're all still "young" at 18 months from fry and under an inch and it has an Emperor 280 for the win. Got my chemicals all in a line and very stable. Beating that on the head, it's got real dirt in it. 

Remember Kids, Don't try being me at home!


----------

